# Fun with photoshop!



## BoneMonkey (Feb 1, 2008)

ok time to have fun again here is the templates ! 




or 





here is mines


----------



## platypusrme427 (Feb 1, 2008)

You made me lawl so bad bonemonkey  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Here's mine anyways


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 1, 2008)

lol i love it !


----------



## 754boy (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(platypusrme427 @ Feb 1 2008 said:


>


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 1, 2008)

rofl cake is not a lie !


----------



## platypusrme427 (Feb 2, 2008)

bump?


----------



## AshuraZro (Feb 2, 2008)

THIS MAKES NO SENSE!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 2, 2008)

A aids joke always makes me lol


----------



## benchma®k (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## OSW (Feb 5, 2008)

jesus man. that was extreme.

but funny lol


----------



## WeaponXxX (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## WeaponXxX (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## kingeightsix (Feb 5, 2008)

LOL @ MJ!


----------



## JPH (Feb 5, 2008)

keep 'em coming weapon!


----------



## WeaponXxX (Feb 5, 2008)

...eh I need to get back to work.....


----------



## WeaponXxX (Feb 5, 2008)

*Seriously this is the last one.....*


----------



## Westside (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> *Seriously this is the last one.....*








 , fucking crud.


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 5, 2008)

, Somebody should make that book.


----------



## xJonny (Feb 5, 2008)

Damn I have a warped imagination.


----------



## Sailor (Feb 5, 2008)

Kinda cliché, I know..


----------



## benchma®k (Feb 5, 2008)

@ Weapon, jonny & sailor.....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













..michael jackson! hahhaaha


----------

